# hello



## krisrt (Apr 2, 2009)

this is my first post but have been reading previous post for a whle now. i have learnt alot about the tt whether that be modin or maintenance.
But im a bit confused to why there isnt sub catagories when you click on mk1 or mk2 tt? e.g. tuning, exterior, interior, maintence etc like all the other owner club sites are set up like (this is the only owners club site not to have the sub headings). i know this site has been going for a good few years now and im not dissing it all but i feel from experience of using sites like this, having the sub catagories makes accessing information easier.

thanks kris


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome, this isn't really the owners club site , that is www.ttoc.co.uk . We are just close partners


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

